# Update.zip



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

i done goofed.

and to help me out in the future when i dont have a pc around me (like when im in traffic switching roms) is there an update.zip floating around that will work in the stock recovery? perferably a froyo one so that i can still easily acquire root.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

can you get into clockwork recovery? if you can grab the all in one from p3droid for the cm4dx


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Im pretty sure there is a stock froyo one out there tho...i wanna say i saw it. Ill look around today.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

You can try the Maderstcok.zip here is a download link Maderstock.

also here is the support thread for it. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x-rooted-help/112152-maderstcok-ota-2-3-340-update-zip.html


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> can you get into clockwork recovery? if you can grab the all in one from p3droid for the cm4dx


 no i cannot get back to CWR. i thought i dloaded the 'get back to .596' from TBH but my dload must have failed and didnt realize it because i cannot find it on my sd card. and it was already too late because i formated everything.


SyNiK4L said:


> Im pretty sure there is a stock froyo one out there tho...i wanna say i saw it. Ill look around today.


 ive google searched it a little bit. i know there is one for gingerbread (although i think it was the first leak) but i was kinda looking for the froyo so its easy to root. if you find anything please come back and let me know =)


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

This should get you to Froyo. I have never used it so I can't vouch for it so I'd read up if I were you.
http://droidmodderx.wordpress.com/maderstock-zip-ota-2-3-340-with-file/

Edit: Beat me to it by 1 minute.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

in stock recovery, the update.zip HAS to be signed by VZW. As far as I know, this is not something the Community can fake which is the reason we use CWR. From reading about Mader, this uses CWR and is created by not VZW so I doubt it will work in stock recovery.

The problem isn't "oh no - i bricked it and cant figure anything out"

I'm just looking for an update.zip to keep on the root of my SD Card for when im at work or something and mess it up. Government computer doesnt let me go to most websites (ie Megaupload) and can't install things (ie RSDlite) or download things for that matter.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

gi812 said:


> in stock recovery, the update.zip HAS to be signed by VZW. As far as I know, this is not something the Community can fake which is the reason we use CWR. From reading about Mader, this uses CWR and is created by not VZW so I doubt it will work in stock recovery.
> 
> The problem isn't "oh no - i bricked it and cant figure anything out"
> 
> I'm just looking for an update.zip to keep on the root of my SD Card for when im at work or something and mess it up. Government computer doesnt let me go to most websites (ie Megaupload) and can't install things (ie RSDlite) or download things for that matter.


unfortantly there isnt anything that would work for that purpose. You would just ahve to wait to get home to sbf.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well damn i was hopeing there was something like that....i left for the river the other day. and was flashing my phone back to liberty and i knew i was gonna mess it up. and of course i did....but i was already half way there..so i just didnt have a phone for the day.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> unfortantly there isnt anything that would work for that purpose. You would just ahve to wait to get home to sbf.


well there is a working update.zip for gingerbread (although i think it was a leak) for stock recovery. don't see why there wouldnt be a froyo one out there


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

gi812 said:


> well there is a working update.zip for gingerbread (although i think it was a leak) for stock recovery. don't see why there wouldnt be a froyo one out there


is it a single file?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Thing is if you've corrupted something think a update.zip will do anything, hell maybe it will but i just cant see how that would fix the problems.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well kinda ya...because the other day....i restored a nandroid....and forgot to reflash liberty over it...and im sure if i just wiped data and installed a fresh froyo or GB. And then wiped data again. All done from stock recovery i would imagine it would save me. But who knows i could be completely wrong iv never tried it.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

ill look for the gingerbread one later when i get home and will post. but i suppose the vzw update.zip would be an update rather than a system? who knows. i just wanted to find out if there was something.

ive never had to do this, but if you go to vzw with a borked phone, how do they fix it? do they use rsd lite or what?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya they .sbf it


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

I am not sure but I don't think an update zip would work since it is not signed. Also the file would probably look for certain files on your phone the same way the Gingerbread OTA did. If you did not have the correct setup the download would fail.


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

If you need something for when you are traveling with your phone make yourself one of the iso discs to sbf your phone. The disk will work on almost any computer that allows it to boot from a disc. You can also burn the iso to a thumb drive and boot it that way if the computer let's you. Nothing installs on the computer it all runs from the disc
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is a better solution its WugFresh's SbfPortable runs all by itself. SbfPortable


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been meaning to try that method out. I have read alot of good thing about it.


----------

